# Yardman not starting - Solenoid?



## balmoralboy

My Yardman won't start!! All I get is a spinning sound when i turn the key. Like a car when the solenoid is gone. But there's no evidence of a solenoid. 

Can someone who understands the starters on these things please put me straight?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## mark777

That sounds more like the bendix gear ON the starter...than the solenoid itself.

Anyway to watch the starter gear while someone operates the ignition switch?

Good luck, 

Mark


----------



## balmoralboy

So, Mark, I pull the cover off the top of the engine? The one with the screen in it?

Or can it be seen without taking the cover off?

Oh, wait, you're asking me if it can be seen.....No, I don't think so.

I think I'm going to set up the battery charger and make sure i have a good charge on the battery. Then if that doesn't work I'll take the cover off. Probably should check the battery voltage first.........


----------



## mark777

I would think that if it were your solenoid it would click only, and not supply power to the starter. 

Usually, the spinning sound would indicate the starter engaging but the Bendix gear at the end is broken or missing teeth. OR there is a flat/worn spot on your flywheel.

Yes...if it were mine, I would remove the top fan shroud so that the top of the starter is visible and you can see what is happening.

Hope this helps,

Mark


----------



## Live Oak

Have you tried tapping on the bendix drive with a fiberglass hammer of block of wood while attempting to crank? You may luck out and this may jar the bendix drive loose. Could be stuck after setting during the off season. Not the best fix but may at least get you working for now and you can fix it right later.


----------



## balmoralboy

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Have you tried tapping on the bendix drive with a fiberglass hammer of block of wood while attempting to crank? You may luck out and this may jar the bendix drive loose. Could be stuck after setting during the off season. Not the best fix but may at least get you working for now and you can fix it right later. *


Actually, I mowed on Sunday and it started fine then. I did try the old tap the starter trick, but no luck. I guess it's wrench time.


----------



## balmoralboy

Had a chance to work on it this afternoon. It turns out the starter has no solenoid, but is centrifugal. There is a worm gear mounted on the starter shaft and a matching gear on the inside of the bendix gear. When the starter turns the bendix is supposed to climb the worm to engage the ring gear. There is a small spring to push it back down when the starter stops.

Turns out the bendix had frozen to the shaft. A quick spray of canola oil and she's as good as new.

Well, not exactly. I was working on it in front of the motel so I could be close to the outside wall plugs to plug in thew charger, so when it started I drove around the side where I park it. Halfway around, the engine died. It started once more, but quit almost immediately.

So, the things to check are:
1. Spark plug
2. Fuel Filter
3. Water in fuel (fuel was fresh Sunday)
4?????

Whaddayathink??


----------



## Live Oak

Not sure. That is a tough one to isolate without going back to square one and verifying you have spark, fuel, and air. Could be a dozen different things but I would start first with pulling the plug and verifying spark and what the plug looks like. Could be a problem in the carb. Best to work things though in order and verify all is in order and then follow the leads or problems as you find them.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

one word, 4 letters: LUBE


----------



## DixieTom

Did you get this working yet?
-Tom


----------



## balmoralboy

Yup, turned out to be watery gas. Cleaned it out, dried off the spark plug, and away it went. It was fresh from a nearly new station, so you wouldn't think they'd have a leak....


----------

